# Pregnant platy???



## Lissy21

hey, i havent long had 3 new micky mouse blue platys, what i thought was 2 girls and a boy turns out they r 2 boys and a girl, over the last week or so the girl has become very round bellied (fat lol) and im wondering if she is pregnant, i cant tell as all 3 have dark circle in there bellies, im not sure why i just presume its there markings, so how else can i find out if she is pregnant


----------



## The T Lord

Does she look like this?









Not colour wise, more about the shape, she should be "boxed" off and look really swollen. Get yourself a breeding trap to put her in and the chances are she will drop fry soon. Most fish will eat fry (baby fish) so if you plan on keeping any of your platy fry,seperate them


----------



## Mujician

Livebearers, like platies mollies and guppies are pregnant all of their adult life so it is safe to assume she is


----------



## Lissy21

yeah she looks very round bellied like that pic, with my brothers platy you can see the frys eyes but with mine even the males they all have a dark circle so its hard but she is very plump now, ive brought a breeding trap just incase tho, thax for the help


----------

